# Whale Shark - What a way to go!



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

They are sharks after all. :yes:


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

That is sort of how I felt when I swam with one about that size...


----------



## gbliz (Jan 13, 2011)

Looks like planktin for the beast


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

gbliz said:


> Looks like planktin for the beast


and plenty of it.


----------

